# Zesty Hinterbau Problem



## en_masse (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!

Kurze Vorgeschichte: Mein Rad hat das letzte mal etwas metallische Reibgeräusche von sich gegeben. Nach dem Schmieren der beweglichen Stellen hat alles wieder soweit gepasst.

War dann gerade ne kleine Runde biken und bin zum Abschluss ne hohe Stufe runtergehüpft. Beim Landen hat's nen Schlag getan. Sonst ist aber nichts spürbares passiert. Ein paar Meter weiter bin ich dann abgestiegen und hab mein Bike in meine Bude hoch getragen. Beim Aufhängen ist mir aufgefallen, dass das untere Gelenk auf der linken Seite irgendwie anders aussieht als ich es in Erinnerung habe. Die Sicherungsschraube ist aber noch an Ort und Stelle. Es scheint als ob der Hinterbau verrutscht ist.

Juhu und in 2 Wochen steht mein erster Alpencross an...

Was meint Ihr dazu? Was ist da passiert?


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. Juli 2010)

Sieht aus als ob die Achse locker war und durch den Schlag das Lager nun hinterher gerutscht wäre. Ich würde die Schraube lösen, dann müsste der Lagersitz zu sehen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## en_masse (17. Juli 2010)

Nachdem ich heute die Kurbel ausgebaut habe weiß ich woran es lag:

Die rechte rot eloxierte Schraube ist gebrochen.

Ich hatte das Bike erst beim Kundendienst und der Monteur meinte er habe ein paar Schrauben nachgezogen. Nun vermute ich, dass er das ohne Drehmomentschlüssel getan hat. Vieleicht hatte die aber ja auch davor schon nen Schlag...

Naja, wie dem auch sei:

ICH BRAUCHE DRINGEND 2 NEUE ROT ELOXIERTE SCHRAUBEN FÜR DAS UNTERE GELENK AM HINTERBAU!

Wenn jemand welche hat und sie mir schickt erklär ich Ihn zu meinem persönlichen Held!! 

Dann gleich vorsorglich 2 Fragen zur Montage:

1. Wie hoch ist das Anzugsdrehmoment der roten Schrauben?

2. Schraube ich die dann ungefettet mit Loctite rein?

Im Anhang sehr Ihr die Schraube und die Ursache für das metallische Reibgeräusch...

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!!!


----------



## RS-68 (17. Juli 2010)

Schau mal hier, auf Seite 2 sollten deine Fragen beantwortet werden. Da gibts auch eine Drehmomenttabelle.


----------



## en_masse (17. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank,aber über die bin ich vor geraumer Zeit mal gestolpert und hatte sie auch gleich gespeichert.
Weiß aber nicht ob diese Schraube unter sonstige Gelenke fällt und somit mit 18-20 Nm angezogen werden darf (da es ne Aluschraube ist).

Papa Midnight (glaube ich) hat mal gemeint, dass man die Sicherungsschraube in der Alugelenkschraube nur mit 3-4Nm anziehen darf und da schien mir 20 Nm trotz der Größe etwas viel.


----------



## en_masse (21. Juli 2010)

Also, zur Info:

18-20 Nm gelten auch für die roten Aluschrauben.
Diese müssen mit starkem Schraubenkleber fixiert werden.


----------



## -Psychodad- (20. September 2010)

Hallo en masse, 
mir is gestern an meinem Zesty 514 (2008) das gleiche passiert, die schraube is direkt an der anschlagscheibe abgerissen.
Knackt ganz schön beim treten.
Würd mich freuen wenn du ,sofern schon erledigt,mir sagen könntest:
-wie fest das ding jetzt soll
-mit oder ohne schraubensicherung
-obs bei dir mit der neuen funst
-und nur der neugier wegen,was hast bezahlt.
bekomme meinen schraubensatz aus frankreich ca.50 mit Versand :-((
Vielen Dank schon mal !


----------



## en_masse (22. September 2010)

-Psychodad- schrieb:


> Hallo en masse,
> mir is gestern an meinem Zesty 514 (2008) das gleiche passiert, die schraube is direkt an der anschlagscheibe abgerissen.
> Knackt ganz schön beim treten.
> Würd mich freuen wenn du ,sofern schon erledigt,mir sagen könntest:
> ...



Hi!

Deine fragen sind ja schon fast alle in meinem letzten beitrag beantwortet.

Hab jetzt neue schrauben und lager drinnen.funktioniert im moment zwar,aber ist ja kein zustand, wenn man weiß das der scheiss wieder reißt.

für eine schraube hab ich ca 9 euro gezahlt.


----------



## en_masse (22. September 2010)

hab gerade erst die bilder angeschaut (bin im urlaub und hab hier nur ein handy). Das problem scheint mir eine andere ursache zu haben. Bei mir war die scherkraft zu hoch, bei dir die längskraft. 

Dein problem scheint mir aus einem zu 
hohen anzugsdrehmoment zu resultieren.

Neue schraube rein, gewinde loctiten, den rest fetten und dann mit 18nm anziehen!


----------



## -Psychodad- (23. September 2010)

Hi,
danke für die Antwort!
und schönen Urlaub noch.


----------



## Feldstecher (24. September 2010)

wer noch Loctite brauch, einfach melden !!!
Neu/OVP 
MHD: 06/2012
Preis: 12,50 inkl. Versand





PS: oder anderes Loctite

Grüsse
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LPZesty (14. November 2010)

Habe auch ein ähnliches Problem:

Bin mit dem Tretlager an einem Baumstumpf hängen geblieben, jetz merkte ich, dass der Hinterbau ziemlich schwammig ist und bin gleich wieder umgedreht.

Die rote Lagerschraube, die ich auf den Bildern markiert habe, lässt sich drehen und drehen und drehen.... aber nichts passiert.

Auf einem anderen Foto sieht man, dass das Lager näher am Rahmen ist, als ich mir das vorstelle.

http://picasaweb.google.com/FlorianTobuschat/DestroyAll#Schaden

Meint ihr, dass da mehr kaputt ist als die Schraube?

Grüße

Flo


----------



## en_masse (14. November 2010)

Evtl ist noch das Lager rausgebrochen.
Die zu tauschen fand ich recht anstrengend. 
Aber würde beide Lager und beide Schrauben (inkl. Sicherungsschraube) tauschen oder tauschen lassen.


----------



## LPZesty (14. November 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!

Ok, aber am Rahmen dürfte nichts gebrochen sein, was?

Lass es Dienstag beim Bikeshop meines Vertrauens machen...

Gut Nacht


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. November 2010)

So schnell gehen die Rahmen nich kaputt. Aber wenn du doch eh schon im shop bist, könnt ihr ja gerade mal ein Auge drauf werfen.


----------



## LPZesty (16. November 2010)

Hey, 
ist echt nur die Schraube gebrochen. Ein Kumpel hat sogar noch eine auf Ersatz, bei der nur das innere Gewinde für den Bolzen ausgenudelt ist. Da kann ich wenigstens die restlichen 3 Tage meines Urlaubs auf dem Bike verbrigen bis die Ersatzteile von Lapierre kommen. 
*Freude*


----------

